# Humble 3 Car



## ME87

NW Corner 







SW Corner






SE Corner






NE Corner






The trailer is only a temporary fixture until I get it completed at which time I have a bit more room. Right now I have to pull one or 2 cars out of the garage to get any real work done.


----------



## havasu

OK, I see a "Jeep Country" sign....so where and which type of jeep do you have?


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> OK, I see a "Jeep Country" sign....so where and which type of jeep do you have?



I've had a few in my short tenure. 

2 CJ5's
1 CJ7 

and currently the wife is driving a Cherokee

My first CJ





Paid 700 for it stock and put some work into it. Had a lot of fun with this one.


----------



## havasu

Love the Gumby on the front bumper!


----------



## ME87

Gotta have a mascot. He resides on my truck now. He's had a hard life. I even had a girl steal him, and bribe me for a date to get him back. Lol. Good times in high school.


----------



## thomask

Hey ME87

I like those Jeeps too.  Been restoring a 85cj7. Looks like a nice shop and hey we all have to move stuff out to work on things, what's new?


----------



## ME87

Yeah, my dad has a 73 with a factory 304 that we've put a bit of work into as well. He's owned about 10 jeeps. We've always got a few projects in motion from Model T's to lifted Jeeps. 

I was spoiled as a kid as he always bought houses with 5-6 car garages.


----------



## ME87

The one above not long after it got brought home





The 83 when I brought it home. Needed some help as seen by the chain





Most of the motor was in a 5 gallon bucket in the back when we towed it home. Found a bent push rod and after testing all the lifters and finding a bad one, we deduced it to be the culprit. Put a new lifter and rod in, girdled the top end as shown here (someone had really butchered the head bolt bosses somehow) Ran like a champ until I sold it







The 73 that is getting some major rust repair done


----------



## havasu

I sure love those old jeeps! I had a CJ5 that I sold to my neighbor years ago, and it's still running strong. He drives past my house all the time with a s#it eating grin just to rub it in!


----------



## ME87

Yeah, they're a lot of fun. I've yet to pay over 1000 for one and I've had fun in all of them including the wife's, which she paid 1$ for (Wasn't running when she got it either). My dad instilled a passion for cars into me, which I hope to pass on some day. My wife supports my addiction, so I'm a lucky man lol.


----------



## havasu

These are my latest projects. The white jeep was purchased at a tow yard auction, and was a great build. I have since given it to my son to keep for my little grandson. 

The yellow jeep is a '04 TJ, and wanted to finally have a comfortable ride without not much needed work, except for a full fluid change, thermostat, and real main seal. 

View attachment jeep restoration 002.jpg


View attachment IMG_0008.jpg


View attachment 049.jpg


View attachment jeep 3.jpg


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> These are my latest projects. The white jeep was purchased at a tow yard auction, and was a great build. I have since given it to my son to keep for my little grandson.
> 
> The yellow jeep is a '04 TJ, and wanted to finally have a comfortable ride without not much needed work, except for a full fluid change, thermostat, and real main seal.



Yeah, the TJ's are a nice upgrade over the YJ and they have round headlights!. Plus, if you ever want install a long arm system, it's a pretty straight forward process. Just did the rear main on my wife's XJ last weekend. At least with the 4.0's you don't have to pull tranny.


----------



## thomask

Hey ME87:  Looks like a nice shop to work on those jeeps you have there. Show us more.

Here are a few pics of my project CJ7. Pre paint and post paint.

Waiting for new mirrors and fender flares.

Trying to stay close to original except for tires and wheels.

Added tow bar and lights.

Always liked the old style CJs. 

View attachment JeepAugust 5 017.jpg


View attachment Labor Day 2010 066.jpg


----------



## havasu

Great looking paint job!


----------



## ME87

Great looking Jeep. Which motor?

I'll get a few more pictures of the garage this weekend when it's light out. The one pictured behind the green/yellow/grey CJ is my Dad's current shop. It's a 2 Car with an attached RV garge 12' Roll up and about 50 deep! that's also got an office attached to the back that he uses as a clean room for doing machine work (lathe/mill and press) His is below


----------



## ME87

Couple of my toys

A band saw I scored for $100 on Craig's List, Just needs a new coolant reservoir. Everything else functions fine





The welder shown is run on flux core until I can find time to go get a bottle. Until then I'm stuck using the Miller 350P at work 

Table saw that I came out on top of by $85 after doing some trading for another larger table saw that I repaired





Put some peg board up a couple weekends ago





and a shelf I put up about 3 weeks ago that spans the front of the garage





Small re-loading center to support that habit





Haven't decided on a paint scheme yet, so until then everything is going up unpainted.


----------



## thomask

ME87 said:


> Great looking Jeep. Which motor?
> 
> It is the good ol straight six, keeps on keeping on...:thumbsup:
> 
> New mirrors came in and installed them last night.  The C7 mirrors just look weird or is it me?
> 
> One sticks out further than the other?


----------



## ME87

thomask said:


> ME87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking Jeep. Which motor?
> 
> It is the good ol straight six, keeps on keeping on...:thumbsup:
> 
> New mirrors came in and installed them last night.  The C7 mirrors just look weird or is it me?
> 
> One sticks out further than the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 258ci is a great motor. You can't kill them. Let's see some pictures of the mirrors.
Click to expand...


----------



## havasu

There is a new forum devoted to Jeep Wranglers. Come be a part of this new site!

http://www.wranglerboard.com/index.php


----------



## ME87

Small addition after black Friday today





and had to tear into the motor on the CJ 





Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving


----------



## havasu

I sure did have a great Thanksgiving. I hope all others had a good one as well!


----------



## thomask

A man can't have too many toys or tool chests.

I have five now and have my eyes on a new one. Hey Santa!

Let' see her filled up there.:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu

ME87 said:


> and had to tear into the motor on the CJ



Wait just a minute....That is a V-8....!


----------



## ME87

Yeah this is the CJ my dad currently has and is doing the body restore on. When the body was pulled we power washed the chassis pretty good and then let it sit against our better judgement. Put the body back on a few weeks ago with the major integrity issues repaired and tried to turn the motor over. It was locked up tight. We pulled all the plugs and filled the cylinders with ATF and let it sit to no avail. Pulled the heads and the pan on Thanksgiving to find one cylinder that had gotten water in it. Figured the exhaust valves were open on that cylinder and with a leaky exhaust gasket on that side it allowed water in the cylinder. We were able to free it up with the heads off yesterday afternoon. Put it all back together last night and it runs as good as a 304 with 230,000 miles on it should. Take note, as fire them up after a good wash to burn off any water. 


On a side note, when I pulled the pan this is part of what I found in there, along with a lot of bearing material. So at some point in this motors past it lost a bearing and a pushrod somewhere, how or why they didn't clean the pan or even pull the pan to do the repair is still a riddle to me.


----------



## ME87

Also got to do some wheeling yesterday morning. My buddy is in the 94. I'm in the 98 Pretty disappointed I didn't make this climb, but neither did he in his solid axle rig so I can't feel too bad! lol.


----------



## havasu

Did you air down the tires at all? I know it is tricky with the rocky surface, but a few pounds may have given you the necessary traction.


----------



## ME87

I run them at 7 on the trail.  I'd go lower but it's hard to keep them on the bead at that point.


----------



## havasu

Oh ok. They looked really aired up from the pic. Must just be some hard sidewalls.


----------



## ME87

Yeah, BFG's have a stiff but tough sidewall which is why I run them. That's a tough climb.


----------



## havasu

I also really like BFG's but dammit, they are really expensive!


----------



## ME87

Well I started the epoxy process on the first of the 3 bays. 










Got the wash and acid etch done today. I'll let it dry over night and apply tomorrow. 

Also found this guy hiding out in the corner


----------



## havasu

I'll be waiting for the results. BTW, what do you have planned for the expansion joints?


----------



## ME87

I'm just going to paint them as is. I cleaned them out really well. My dad has always used this method and it works for him. I didn't see the need to fill them as some do as they don't interfere with my creeper much.


----------



## havasu

Good choice. To fill those expansion joints would not be a good thing and if you ever did get a stress fracture within the crack, as you should, filling it would just look ugly and hard to patch. BTW, is that little lizard safe now?


----------



## ME87

My wife would kill me if something happened to the lizard, so he is indeed safe. We often look for snakes, spiders, lizards, bugs, animals, and other things that most women don't care for, on our offroad expeditions. 

These guys are still the coolest


----------



## havasu

Are those poisonous, or is it that they just bite and give infections?

I'm glad you are also a nature lover!


----------



## ME87

From my understanding they are only 1 of 2 venomous lizards and they also provide a very nasty bit because they tend to hang on and grind the relatively small amount of venom into the blood stream. 

Bay 1 Complete










The walls are getting painted anyways so I wasn't very careful about avoiding them and I plan on installing a plastic strip to seal bottom anyways. One thing to note is that although I felt I applied a pretty generous amount to all areas, I did have enough left over to be even more generous, so apply it heavy. I also did buy 1 extra can of chips, but I think the supplied amount is good for a 1 car as I have quite a bit left over and the floor still has a nice coating of them.

-Also I'm glad I chose to paint the walls after the floor because even though I have to deal with keeping paint off my newly epoxied floor, that will be much easier than keeping the acid etcher off the walls and as I learned that stuff is deadly to latex paint.


----------



## havasu

That really looks slick. I can't wait to see the other side done now!

When I did mine, I believe I waited too long to apply the "sprinkles" because the first time I swept it out, at least 1/2 of the "sprinkles" blew away. I now wish I would have just purchased more of the sand traction stuff instead of the sprinkles, because it really makes it non-slip and more uniform in color. The downfall to that is that every speck of dirt will show up, unlike the "sprinkles" which camouflages the dirt.

Also, where did decide to stop the paint at the roll down door? I'd like to see a picture of it if possible so others will understand the different options available.


----------



## ME87

The question you pose is a good one. I'll post some pictures of what I did and how I plan to fix it. What I will do in the next 2 is tape a line where I want to stop, but on this one I just over painted where I wanted to and I'll have to take a wire brush on my grinder to get the edge I'm looking for, but the way my concrete is poured it shouldn't take longer than about 30 min to do what I have in mind and should work fine.

Also I applied the sprinkles as I went using my homemade "salt" shaker. From what I've seen in the past I should have about 10% come loose. My dad has one of his big bays with the traction stuff and it's just too hard move around on when under a car and not on a creeper so I opted not to use it.


----------



## ME87

Here is how it looks right now
















I plan on making a piece of metal like shown in the diagram below that will allow me 1/2" of overlap off the edge of the slab as shown. Since I have over epoxied by about 1.5" I think a wire brush on my grinder will work well as I have done this on accident before and it removed epoxy quite effectively. This should give me a nice sharp edge where I want it. 






Flake shaker


----------



## havasu

That is a great flake shaker. I just spread it like chicken feed, so there are thick and thin spots. That seems to work much better!


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> That is a great flake shaker. I just spread it like chicken feed, so there are thick and thin spots. That seems to work much better!



My neighbor used a hand held fertilizer spreader and it worked very well to. I think the advantage of that would be you could epoxy the whole floor and spread at the end, where as I had to spread as I went so if I saw any thin spots of epoxy I had to either epoxy over the chips or live with it. 

Something similar to this
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=hand+held+fertilizer+spreader&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## ME87

Any thoughts on gray walls with an 18" wide red stripe about 48" up?


----------



## havasu

That is exactly what I want to do. If you do it, I'm sure to copy you as well!


----------



## ME87

I got the first wall painted tonight. I should be able to get the molding on tomorrow night and the red stripe and we'll see if I like it before continuing on. I should also be able to move my tools back to this bay after tomorrow so I can begin work on the middle bay floor.


----------



## havasu

I'm certain you will be taking pictures but what I would also like is to find out how much and what type of paint you used because as they say, "Inquiring minds want to know!"


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> I'm certain you will be taking pictures but what I would also like is to find out how much and what type of paint you used because as they say, "Inquiring minds want to know!"



Well my neighbor bought 5 gallons to do his garage and only used about 2.5 so he graciously donated the rest to me, so I'm working with 2.5 gallons and we'll see how that ends up. I'll get the specs tomorrow.


----------



## thomask

Hey ME 87  Looking good, how about a picture or two to update here?:thumbsup:


----------



## ME87

Well, the color is gray timber-wolf from Home Depot and the gloss is eggshell.

I should be able to tape the red stripe tomorrow and paint it. I've changed my plan on it. It's going to be 5' from the floor to the bottom of the stripe and 12" tall as opposed to original 18" idea.


----------



## havasu

Looking great! Get that red stripe on it! I also agree about narrowing the red stripe to 12".


----------



## thomask

ME87

Looks like a good color there.  How many coats will it take for good coverage?  

Also have you thought of doing a test stripe on a short wall just to be sure?

Maybe do a red and one in black just to see. The black would match your tool chests.

It is coming together and lookin good...


----------



## ME87

Chalk Line






Tape Line






Wet Paint 1






Wet Paint 2






Its a satin called "Cut Ruby" from Lowes. It drys a bit darker than it appears in the picture. It's about as perfect to what I wanted as I could ask for. I'm going to finish the gray to red transition with an 1/8" wide black pinstripe and think that should really make it pop. I also added the 4" base on the bottom. I'm very happy with how it's coming along


----------



## havasu

That really is looking great! The addition of the base really puts it together.

I have one suggestion. Get rid of that tennis ball "car stopper" and install a set of lasers, which turn on with the door opener, and times out in a few minutes. You set it to hit a specific spot on the dashboard and you will never get smacked in the face with that fuzzy ball! 

Keep the pics coming please!


----------



## thomask

ME87

That stripe is looking super.  Adding a black outline will really make it pop. Those neat car signs will look good on the new wall. Maybe put them on the side wall where they are seen better.

The black trim on floor is nice finishing touch.

What a great garage you have here and it is turning into a real show place.

Any next plans?   :thumbsup:


----------



## ME87

Well future plans are moving my air compressor out back and running hard lines to a few places in the garage and I also need to get some power in there. 220V @ 100 amp should be sufficient. It's unfortunate that the garage was finished when we bought the home because I had 3 choices. Fight the battle of running cable down the walls from the unfinished attic, cut the drywall to bits, or do a nice job running external boxes with conduit, which I am going to do. Right now there is only one 110V outlet in the garage and that just won't do.


----------



## havasu

As clean as the garage is turning out, I'm certain the external wiring will look just as good.


----------



## ME87

Do you have a source for these lasers you speak of?

and does anyone know the do's and don'ts of putting a door over the area where my hot water heater is in the corner?


----------



## havasu

Just type in parking lasers and you will get a boatload of options. I purchased mine from Lowe's a few years ago, but they no longer stock them, but can be ordered on line. 

Regarding water heater enclosures, in my area, you must fireproof the walls with drywall, and have adequate ventilation to the top and bottom of it. I would recommend jumping on http://www.plumbingforums.com for a definitive answer, because there are many experts there who know their stuff. It is also this same family who owns it, so expect to see me there as well!

_Quantity:  
$23.55 + $4.40 shipping
In Stock. Sold by Microfiber-Products-Online

or
Sign in to turn on 1-Click ordering.

More Buying Choices
The Price Pros	Add to Cart
See price in cart
CosmeticMall	Add to Cart
$28.00 + $2.90 shipping
13 new
Have one to sell? Sell yours here
Share
Dual Car Laser Parking-Accurate Garage Parking Lasers
by Maxsa
3.8 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (6 customer reviews) | Like (1)
List Price:	$39.95
Price:	$23.55
You Save:	$16.40 (41%)
In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Microfiber-Products-Online.
13 new
Product Features
Compatible with ANY Automatic garage door opener. Automatic ON/OFF Easy to install in just minutes activated by motion!
* No Wiring * No Tools * Hassle free * Motion Sensor Activated
Available option for (3) AA Battery Back-Up System
Easy Instructions and warranty for 90 days.
STOP guessing when to stop. STOP bumping into garage walls._


----------



## Ecam

I've two garage doors.  The main one the wife parks in is the original to the house opened by a Martin system (quiet and slow - but warrantied for life).  The second door to "my" garage (added to the house) has a Chamberlin lift.  I got two of the laser parkers from them.  The one on the Chamberlin (wired into the opener) works when the car enters the garage and shuts off after a minute.  The wifes opener was not compatable with the laser so I wired it through the supplied transformer and it is on/flashes all the time.


----------



## ME87

Thanks for the tips.

Got the middle bay cleaned today. Epoxy in the morning. One to go after that and just some painting to do!


----------



## ME87

Bay 2 Done. If the weather holds I should be able to do the 3rd next weekend


----------



## havasu

Looking great! How much epoxy/paint are you using per square?


----------



## ME87

I've been using 1 kit per bay, so 1 gallon per bay. I've had a bit extra each time but not enough that I could do 2 bays with 1 gallon. I put it on a bit thicker on this middle bay as it will see the most use.


----------



## ME87

Bay 3 Done. Man this has been a chore





Hopefully the most messed up my garage will be in a while. Going to finish a lot of the painting before I move it all back


----------



## havasu

....but well worth it. It looks fantastic!


----------



## ME87

Update:.....
.....
.......

I'm sooo tired of painting lol


----------



## havasu

Too funny. Just think, when it is all done you will be able to look back and see a vast improvement!


----------



## ME87

Got some more painting tonight. The section that didn't get the stripe is where I have 2 sheets of peg board. I took it down as it needed to be trimmed for height to allow for the rubber base.


----------



## havasu

For a touch of quality, continue the stripe through the installed pegboard!


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> For a touch of quality, continue the stripe through the installed pegboard!



I kinda figured I'd do that, but I'm also debating whether or not to paint it matching gray. It is already gray but not the same shade.


----------



## havasu

Wow, that is a good question. I would say if the similar gray colors compliment each other, then go for it. if the two colors don't look good together, then I would paint it. 

I also hope you realize that I am just living vicariously through you!


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> Wow, that is a good question. I would say if the similar gray colors compliment each other, then go for it. if the two colors don't look good together, then I would paint it.
> 
> I also hope you realize that I am just living vicariously through you!



I don't think you need to live vicariously through me. As it seems you have a pretty nice setup in your garage as well. 






Here's with the peg board installed. I think I like the contrasting grey, but I'm still undecided on the stripe now.


----------



## havasu

I also like the contrast with the color of the pegboard. IMHO I believe the red would tie everything together but again, it is all personal choice!


----------



## ME87

and a clean garage needs a new coat rack






The design isn't my original work but I did re-draw from a picture of another similar coat rack I saw. Actually had it cut last week, I'll post actual pictures when I have the tabs bent and it's hanging.


----------



## ME87

Got the shelves primered tonight





Got some goodies in the mail for my air system





and got my wall mount air manifold designed





I'll have those knocked out next week hopefully


----------



## havasu

I'm not familiar with that type of air system so I am looking forward to see the progress.


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> I'm not familiar with that type of air system so I am looking forward to see the progress.



It's very similar to what DOT runs on big trucks so it's reliable and simple. I've got a similar system on my OBA setup and it's great.


----------



## ME87

Well pretty much done. A few little sections here and there that still need paint, but most of it's complete. I bought all the 1/4" black pinstripe tape that my local auto parts store had and still am a bit short, but that's an easy one to finish later.

What you think?


















and all the toys back in their spots


----------



## havasu

That turned out really great!


----------



## ME87

Got some signs hung up today and this as well


----------



## havasu

Does it look like the pinstripe is sticking pretty good, or do you think there might be some peeling off in the future?


----------



## ME87

I think it's adhering pretty well, but only time will tell. I applied it on a freshly painted surface so it was clean and I laid it down using a roller like this

http://www.signwarehouse.com/p-HT-GF-ROLLEPRO.html

so we'll see


----------



## havasu

I guess if it peals off at a later time you can always do it again or try your luck with a feather brush and a steady hand, huh?


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> I guess if it peals off at a later time you can always do it again or try your luck with a feather brush and a steady hand, huh?



Yeah, that's probably what I'd end up doing if this doesn't work out, or bribe one of my friends who actually can pin stripe.


----------



## ME87

New Craig's List Find. $70 with carbide tipped blade







and I'm working on designing my new welding table


----------



## ME87

Used new saw to put up a book shelf today for my most used reference manuals.


----------



## havasu

I see you also used the same paint. Very trick looking!


----------



## ME87

Thanks.  I was worried it might look odd, but I think it works.  I'm trying to get rid of the gorilla rack below and I'm going to move my reloading bench to that corner.


----------



## Ecam

I like a good reloading bench! 

View attachment Picture 003.jpg


----------



## havasu

That is one hell of a nice collection of rifles you got there Eric!


----------



## Ecam

It gets better... 

View attachment Picture 001.jpg


----------



## ME87

Wow, Yeah I've got a small setup with 2 rock chuckers, but it's enough to let me reload my M1 carbine, 9mm, .38, and .45 and allows me and the wife to shoot when we like for less than retail. I'll get a picture later.


----------



## havasu

Seeing that vault door in the picture makes me feel quite a bit better.....and you safer!


----------



## Ecam

I started reloading on a Lee "complete" kit.  Worked great.  Swapped the press for a couple of rock chuckers.  But now I am down to a single rock chucker.  I work in an assembly line fashon and may take several weeks to build a batch.  It seems I have more things that keep me busy than going to the range.  

The guns.....My father was an avid shooter and collector.  He was one of the four guys that got SASS started.  When he passed away, my brothers asked if I would store the collection.  So only part of what is pictured is mine.


----------



## ME87

While not the collection you have, it gets the job done











The white cabinet and the red box have all of my re-loading items.


----------



## ME87

Got another item for my air system puzzle this evening. I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## havasu

I'd like to have a 50 foot reel. Tell us how that works out.


----------



## ME87

Got the reel on the ceiling and partially plumbed.






and for the first time in about 2 years I have matching fenders on my truck. Got them painting and installed.


----------



## thomask

ME 87  The garage AND the truck look just great. 

Nice air set up going on there. Handy and out of the way.

I bet people think you got you a new truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## ME87

Thanks and I bet the neighbors are glad there isn't a black and white orca in the driveway any more as well.


----------



## havasu

I sure like those trucks!


----------



## ME87

It's been a good truck going on about 10 years now. It's a 98 and I got it with 92,000 miles, now it's got a total of 165,000 hard miles on it. I haven't had too many issues that I can't attribute to abuse.


----------



## ME87

Started a work bench today. About 1/2 done with construction.


----------



## havasu

Lowering the chop saw allowing the entire workbench to be used as an extension is a great idea!


----------



## ME87

Well I'm no cabinet maker, but it came out o.k. for my first large scale wood project. Still have a lot of sanding to do, then paint, and add the handles for the doors.


----------



## Ecam

If it helps, you do better woodwork than I can.

That is better than store bought and it's a custom fit for the saw/space.


----------



## havasu

Do those cabinet doors slide open?


----------



## ME87

The doors are on hinges. Laser cutting some custom handles today.


----------



## ME87

Got the handles designed today. Should have them done tomorrow.


----------



## Ecam

When I first saw "laser cut" I thought why.  Now I see, great idea, very cool!


----------



## havasu

I agree...really cool looking!


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> I agree...really cool looking!



Thanks, and I agree, I tend not to cut items that it is cheaper just to go buy, but these add a bit of flare to an otherwise boring bench at this point lol.


----------



## ME87

Got the air system completed tonight. I'm extremely happy with how things turned out.


----------



## Ecam

That is a cool system.  I wasn't aware of this stuff until this thread.


----------



## ME87

Ecam said:


> That is a cool system.  I wasn't aware of this stuff until this thread.



From what I've seen the rapid air kits are good quality units and if you figure out the specs on everything you can easily add on to them with parts from McMaster Carr. I would suggest this for most people as it's the easiest way to get an up and running system, however it's not rocket science so you can easily buy everything like I did and just use some generic manifolds instead of having custom ones machined. Really easy to run. I have zero leaks and it's easily changeable in the future should I want to dedicate a line for something else some day.


----------



## ME87

Got the bench painted this weekend. Just need to finish the doors, add the back splash, and steel top and it will be done.


----------



## thomask

Lots of good out of the way storage there in your new bench and nice air set up.

Do you need any type strong backing on those plywood doors? I know in Arizona it stays prettty dry.


----------



## ME87

thomask said:


> Do you need any type strong backing on those plywood doors? I know in Arizona it stays prettty dry.



If they end up warping a lot I'll say yes, but for now they'll have to do. I'm going to frame them with 1/4" hardwood before they get reinstalled however just for looks.


----------



## thomask

Sounds good ME 87.  

Hey down south here we have about 100% humidity and I do enjoy that dry desert air when out your way.  Around here you can lay a straight board on the ground and come back ten minutes later and it is curved like a bow. LOL

Keep us posted.


----------



## ME87

Yeah I lived in AL for a couple years, I really don't miss the humidity.


----------



## ME87

Got the metal top on this side. 







I'm going to leave the other side wood as there are times when I'd like to work on a wood surface as opposed to metal. When I built the table I accounted for the thickness of this material so the chop sits level with both surfaces now, where as the right hand side was 1/8" low before.


----------



## havasu

That is some really good forethought. Who did the bends in the metal for you?


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> That is some really good forethought. Who did the bends in the metal for you?



A local shop. It's only 1/8 mild.  Yeah its coming together.


----------



## ME87

Been busy with work, so I haven't done too much in the garage. Built some shelves today. I'll paint and stripe them to match the rest tomorrow.


----------



## havasu

That is a great use of dead space!


----------



## ME87

and done! No more painting required in the garage,


----------



## ME87

Well now that I'm done working on the garage for a little while I need to fill it with a project. Here's a clue as to what I'm filling it with.


----------



## havasu

I see one bicycle tire and rim, but what are the other two?


----------



## ME87

Well my dad had two model T's that we used to drive when I was younger. He's lost interest in the speedster and has since dismantled it and is driving his touring so I'm going to give some new life to the speedster. 1923 Ford Model T


----------



## havasu

Oh nice! That is my life's dream.


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> Oh nice! That is my life's dream.



Yeah I'm looking forward to it. It will be a nice change of pace from my normal offroad projects. More pictures to come in the next few days.


----------



## ME87

Finally getting to use my garage for what it was meant to be used for.


----------



## Docsarvis

Nice looking Hogs Head.  Stock form are you looking at 21 HP?


----------



## ME87

Stock form it looks like it should make 18-21 at the crank depending on the exact compression ratio which can depend on the year. However after today it looks like I'm going to have to go pretty far into the motor and transmission so maybe I will be able to add a few hot rod parts to get those numbers up a bit, such as the addition of this Giant Power head.


----------



## Ecam

Giant Power Head.....up to 25?  Not making fun, my Model A had not much more.  I know old time roundy-round guys that used to spin the old Ford flat head V8 to 10-11,000 rpm!  I guess they were making more than the stock 60.

My Model A is on it way to a 32 reframe with a 351W.  Started that project in January.


----------



## ME87

I figure if I can squeeze 30-32 hp. out of this thing and keep it reliable I'll be doing pretty good. I'm doing some research on swapping in a Model A crank for reliability, but I'm not sure I have the funds or the time do the work. I want to get it running and then if I feel like I need to tear it back down to make some upgrades, I certainly can. Cars are made to drive, not look at and certainly not to sit around.


----------



## Ecam

Read an article in a car mag years ago about someone who swapped in an "A" engine into a Pinto.  Remember it saying he was getting about 30 MPG?!?

I liked the A and it's lack of power.  Just didn't trust it any distance from the house.  Fun to putt around in and take the kids for rides.  Eventually a connecting rod let go at the wrist pin (still able to drive it a couple miles home on three and a rattle).  Looking into a rebuild and what it would cost to restore the car, I realized it would cost more than it would be worth.  I had always threatened my mother that I would turn it into a hot rod some day.

Kept a Model T (C-cab truck) running for a company I worked for.  That was a different animal!  I think the A has more in common with today's cars than it did with the T it replaced.


----------



## GautamAuto

havasu said:


> OK, I see a "Jeep Country" sign....so where and which type of jeep do you have?






I have a Punjabi(Laddi) Jeep. i m crazy for this...............


----------



## ME87

I have a bare block and rolling chassis. Can only start putting things back together at this point.


----------



## ME87

Not much progress on the T until I figure out what I want to do about the motor, but I have made a few improvements to the garage.

Added a garage fridge





Put up a "shelf" to store longer materials and parts





Got a fan from Lowe's. It oscillates internally and moves quite a bit of air





Put my parts washer on a rolling cart so now it's mobile


----------



## Chris

Lookin good.


----------



## ME87

Didn't get any shots of the actual assembly process but I welded together and put up my TV mount in the garage today. 















Still have to mount the box to the wall and tidy up a few wires and run a receptacle up above the TV in the ceiling.


----------



## Ecam

I went with a CRT over a flat screen because I heard the LCD and Plasmas don't survive a freeze (and I had two extra CRT's).  Then I installed a heater and keep the garage warm in the winter (45-50 deg.).  One of these days I'll upgrade to a flat screen.  

Your place is starting to look like the ideal vacation spot for many of us!


----------



## ME87

Ecam said:


> I went with a CRT over a flat screen because I heard the LCD and Plasmas don't survive a freeze (and I had two extra CRT's).  Then I installed a heater and keep the garage warm in the winter (45-50 deg.).  One of these days I'll upgrade to a flat screen.
> 
> Your place is starting to look like the ideal vacation spot for many of us!



Yeah, my garage will never hit freezing especially with the water heater in it so that wasn't an issue. That's why I love Tucson, plus Best Buy had 32" LED's on sale for 250 so I upgraded the bedroom and took the 26" LCD to the garage.


----------



## thomask

Looks like a great spot and not in harms way, enjoy and post up when you get finished.


----------



## ME87

Yeah, I got the new plug installed last night. I'll post some more pictures when I get the cable box mounted below the T.V. Hopefully I'll be able to design the mount and cut it Monday. Tomorrow I'm putting 220 and some real 110 power in the garage.


----------



## ME87

Got the box up tonight.


----------



## havasu

Looks good. Does the lower box come with the TV bracket, or was it an extra cost?


----------



## ME87

Ummm I designed and manufactured it all so it cost me about 20 min of my time lol. There are perks to working in a machine shop with fancy toys.


----------



## havasu

OK, now I'm really impressed!


----------



## thomask

Did you get a pic of the mount you built before installing?

Can you describe how you made it looks good!

Thanks


----------



## havasu

I actually wanted to see the build as well.


----------



## ME87

Didn't really get any shots of the assembly processes, but here are a couple renderings of the CAD files that shows all the pieces. The transparent portion is the TV and I unbolted the factory base from the bracket and bolted on my Box hanger.


----------



## ME87

Added another nice tool to the garage today.

JD2 Model 3 Bender with 2 sets of smaller square dies, degree ring, and stand. $175 






Craig's List is still the best place to buy tools.


----------



## Chris

That is more then a killer deal. I have the same bender and love the thing but sadly I bought mine new after searching CL for months with no luck.


----------



## Chris

So have you used the bender yet?


----------



## ME87

No not yet. Probably won't in it's current state until I make a hydraulic adapter for it, as I don't want to drill into the garage floor since it's post tension concrete.


----------



## Chris

I thought of pouring concrete in sonatube buried in my planter next to my garage just to keep it out of the way. Just a thought? But the hydraulic would be nice.


----------



## ME87

Got a new toy today.






I guess I'll be building a stand with castors that matches the one I built for the parts washer. I don't want to use this thing on the ground. Already put it to good use.











and my buddy said I didn't have a big enough American flag in the garage so I fixed that


----------



## ME87

Done

This should put it at a good working height, I'll use the same castors as on the parts washer build and I've still gone some expanded metal to put on the bottom where I can set the shop vac. for dust collection, and I think I may have an extra light laying around that I can install in the box since this model didn't have one.


----------



## Chris

Did you win the lotto?


----------



## ME87

Lol.  I don't have kids running around yet, but that's about it. And besides everything I do is usually on the cheap.


----------



## Chris

How do you like the blaster? I have thought about getting one but don't want more stuff in the garage.


----------



## ME87

I think it's a great product for the price. I have thousands of the Harbor Freight 20% off coupons from magazines so when you count that in, the price is even better. 

Ran into work and cut out the trays, stopped at H.F. for the castors, and came home and assembled it all this morning.


----------



## Chris

Looks good!


----------



## ME87

and I've been making some slow progress on the car.


----------



## Chris

What year is that one?


----------



## havasu

I'd give up my left nut to have an old car like that one to restore.


----------



## Chris

You'd probably give up both. Not like you need them.


----------



## ME87

Chris said:


> What year is that one?



It's a '23 that I picked up from my dad. It was his car when I was younger, I have some good memories riding around in it. We both kinda got out of this hobby as I got older in favor of 4x4's. He's now back into working on his '21 touring and I inherited all the parts to put a bare bones speedster together. More sentimental value in this car than anything for me, so I'm not really sure what could be worth some day, but model T's really aren't that expensive. It's just a welcome change from working on 4x4's, which I eventually made my profession.


----------



## Chris

My dad had a 27 Model T that was in parts when I was a kid ready for a rebuild but he just left it at our house when he sold it years ago. I was disappointed.


----------



## ME87

That's unfortunate. I just really enjoy how simple it all is so I can go out in the garage and just work on it for a while and relax without having to work too hard.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Is that a Riviera sitting behind the 73?


----------



## ME87

Yeah, had 50 thousand original miles on that car when we sold it.


----------



## ME87

Picked up an 18" X 18" piece of 3/8" plate at work today. Should serve as a good temporary welding table until I can figure out exactly what I wan to build. I'm fairly indecisive on this project still. 











With a post on the bottom, I can just mount it on a stand for now. 

A project that I'm finishing up for a customer.


----------



## Chris

Thats a sweet fish. Do you guys laser cut the metal?


----------



## ME87

Yes sir. Nice tool to have at the ready.


----------



## ME87

Found 3 of these on CL today for $65 each. 






2 of them are already on the wall as you can see.


----------



## Chris

I have been debating on getting myself some of those. How do you like em?


----------



## ME87

They are good quality. I don't think I could ever justify paying full retail for them, but that's just me. It's nice that they are modular and can easily be removed if you decide to move or you want to shift them to a different spot.


----------



## Chris

How much does one of those fish sell for?


----------



## ME87

You have a Pm.


----------



## Chris

I sure do, thanks.


----------



## Chris

That fish looks like a baracuda?


----------



## ME87

Another Fish today. Hmmm Wonder who it's going to. lol


----------



## Chris

Thats a beautiful fish there. I think I will mount it.


----------



## havasu

Will make a nice addition in your bar Chris.


----------



## Chris

I didn't even think of the bar. I was thinking my fishing/hunting room but the bar might be better.


----------



## ME87

Should be showing up in the next few days, it shipped out today.


----------



## Chris

Sweet! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chris

Got something in the mail today. Seems this fish likes to travel, he has been on my street twice in the last few weeks. At least he remembered where home was. It looks awesome. can't wait to assemble it and polish it up. 

View attachment IMG_20120724_110508.jpg


----------



## ME87

Well as with all good things, they aren't good until you modify them. :thumbsup:

Sandblaster needed some help. 

-Added a light
-Welded up a random 1" hole in the case
-Welded up a 4" hole and installed a bulkhead fitting for an air line as opposed to just running the line through the giant hole into the case. Not sure what they intended originally but it let out tons of dust and media. 
-Hooked up poly tubing inside to the bulkhead fitting to the gun for a more permanent setup.


----------



## Chris

How does that thing work? I have thought about getting one but don't know how well they do.


----------



## ME87

Works great for smaller parts. I don't intend on using it for big items and as you can see I've had to modify it a bit as well as build the stand. My dad has the free standing one but it's a bit more money and was just more than I wanted in a 3 car garage where room is quickly getting tight until my "addition" is done. lol.


----------



## Chris

What is the biggest type part you would do in it?


----------



## ME87

Well I'm not sure, but here's the dimensions. 






I'm going to try and do the exhaust manifold on my T, but I'm not sure how that's going to work out yet. May have to put that in the big machine at work. I want to have that done in Jet-Hot ceramic so we'll see how that comes out as well.


----------



## ME87

Installed my custom made safety cover for my 30 Amp 110 and 50 Amp 220 I added a while back. Probably not necessary, but can't be too careful I guess. 










and installed the last fitting on the sand blaster. Works great. All 3/8" connections so as to minimize any losses.


----------



## ME87

Cleaned up the place a bit today.


----------



## thomask

Looking good there for sure and gettting organized ME87. 

What's on your wish list next? Dream BIG, don't cost nothin.


----------



## ME87

Lol. wellllllllll

Not so much on my wish list, but on the to do list is to add a garage door in the back corner where the water heater, while bench and red tool box are so that I can drive a car into the back yard onto a concrete pad still to be poured. Just getting it all planned out before hand so I don't have any major hiccups along the way.


----------



## thomask

ME 87 if you can move the opening over a few feet and leave that water heater alone it would be much easier IMO.  A back door and a another parking spot would be nice and make a great wash rack too.  How about adding a hot cold water outlet.

Sorry for spending your money, these projects always get me thinking which can get expensive. Just "what if" money was not a problem where would these shop projects end?


----------



## ME87

I'm pretty limited to where I can move it because of the position of the house. I've been seeing good reviews on the eco-friendly and small pass through water heaters so I'm doing my research on them. The A/C is right behind this wall as well, but other than a power line it wouldn't be too bad to move down the side of the house.


----------



## Chris

ME87 go over to Plumbingforums.com those guys can help you with moving that heater and help finding a good one. Have you thought of going tankless? That will free up a bunch of space.

My grandfather has a drive through garage, it is nice on so many levels, first you can dive through to the back but also when it is nice out you open up both and get a nice breeze through.


----------



## ME87

Yeah the tank-less heaters are what I've been looking into. I'll head over there and check it out. How's the fish?


----------



## Chris

Waiting for the weather to cool down a bit before I fire up the welder. I don't like sweating that much.


----------



## ME87

Speaking of welding. Today's Project

From this






to this





In one day. 

First time I've run our Miller 350P for any length of time. Man can that thing lay a bead once it dialed in. Makes our Miller 251 (the standard work horse) seem like a toy.

Brought the axle 7" closer to the frame, lengthened the entire frame by 24" and added the decking. Far from done, but it's a start.


----------



## Chris

What is the plan for the trailer?


----------



## ME87

Toy Hauler






Either this or I plan to be able to put the speedster on it as well

Towed it 600 miles this past weekend at 75 mph the whole way. No hickups and I'd have gone faster, but I don't have a tall enough gear in the truck to go any faster any more.


----------



## ME87




----------



## Chris

What is that a pic of?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like a dirt road and some trees...


----------



## Chris

Thank you captain obvious.


----------



## ME87

I think if you click on it, it should play a short video. It does on my end, not working for you guys?


----------



## Chris

Yes it works, sweet jump.


----------



## ME87

Yeah. Working on a long travel kit for it as we speak.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Thank you captain obvious.



Thank-you...Thank-you very much, don't forget to tip your waitress, we're here all week...



ME, cool vid


----------



## Chris

You are one ugly waitress.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I get that a lot...:facepalm:


----------



## Chris

You don't make much in tips do you?


----------



## ME87

Wish I had an update, but I've been hanging out on a beach in the Bahamas. :rockin:


----------



## Chris

ME87 said:


> Wish I had an update, but I've been hanging out on a beach in the Bahamas. :rockin:



Life must be rough.


----------



## ME87

Yeah it is. Was a good trip, but I'm glad to be home. Had to impulsively clean the garage tonight. There was at least 2 weeks of dust build up. lol Also took care of a few projects for some friends.


----------



## ME87

Taking apart a 90 year old transmission 101.


----------



## Chris

Take more pics, I'd love to see how they built them.

I assume it takes lots of clamps.


----------



## ME87

With exception of the 3 drive bands and the flywheel this is a model T transmission in it's entirety. A hi/lo, reverse, and braking action all happened here.


----------



## havasu

Simplicity at its best form. I still have no clue how it works, but it sure looks easy to put it together.


----------



## Chris

RC cars have a more complicated trans.


----------



## Ecam

The one I worked on (we pulled it out for grand openings) was tough to start in cold weather because the oil was thick in the tranny (too much drag).  We had to start it up with the aux tranny in neutral and let the oil warm up/thin down.  Ours ran on two and a half cylinders.  Nice looking truck, but it scared the heck out of me every time I had to move it.  The car that replaced the T was truly easy to operate.  Four wheel brakes, modern tranny, throttle, brake and clutch pedals.  In my opinion the Model A is a closer relative to the 60's Mustang than it was to the T it replaced.


----------



## ME87

Ecam said:


> The one I worked on (we pulled it out for grand openings) was tough to start in cold weather because the oil was thick in the tranny (too much drag).  We had to start it up with the aux tranny in neutral and let the oil warm up/thin down.  Ours ran on two and a half cylinders.  Nice looking truck, but it scared the heck out of me every time I had to move it.  The car that replaced the T was truly easy to operate.  Four wheel brakes, modern tranny, throttle, brake and clutch pedals.  In my opinion the Model A is a closer relative to the 60's Mustang than it was to the T it replaced.



Yep, all of those things are true, however it's easy to look back and say why did they do it this way or that way, but when you pioneer not only the design, the manufacturing techniques, and production, it's pretty awe inspiring.


----------



## Ecam

Agreed.  I got stuck with maintaining the T because I had an A.  Once I took on the job I was amazed how different and simple the T was.  At 6'2" I could just barely squeeze into the C cab.  My knees were on either side of the wheel.  Getting it out of the trailer and moved to the store with traffic, or running it down a parade was quite an event to me.

I got lucky and found someone in town who had several T's and gladly gave me some coaching.  He was also the guy to get it running as well as he could on the two and a half cylinders.


----------



## ME87

Note to everyone else: Don't drop an ancient distributor cap, they shatter  Luckily I was able to find one online for a reasonable price.


----------



## Chris

At least it wasn't the trans you dropped.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> At least it wasn't the trans you dropped.



Or your wife!


----------



## Ecam

Everything old and hard to replace seems to shatter when dropped!


----------



## ME87

The car is actually getting close. 

The motor is probably done as of today





Just have bolt on a few accessories as I get them finished up as well 

Tore into the distributor last night to figure out where all the play is at. Found that, broke the cap and need to see how the gear fits the new cam gear. 






Need to do the same to the water pump and then finish cleaning up the hogs head and in theory I should have almost enough parts to fire the motor.


----------



## Chris

Looking good!


----------



## Ecam

Delco Remy on the dist?!?  A rebuild at some point?


----------



## ME87

Yeah, it's got a few upgrades to make the car a bit more driveable. 3 speed gear box behind the stock tranny so I'll have 6 forward gears and 3 reverse gears. Hydraulic brakes off of a mid 50's Nash. No more magneto system but until I get the generator cleaned up I'll just run it off of the battery since all it has to power is the ignition system. A water pump that didn't come factory on  most T's. I'm trying to keep it as period correct as possible while still being able to safely drive the car in modern traffic. Most of the parts are from the 20's and 30's with exception to the brakes.


----------



## Chris

My dad had a 27 T that needed restoring but left it at his old house when he sold it. That and a 64 Mercedes. Women will make you do dumb things.


----------



## ME87

Chris said:


> My dad had a 27 T that needed restoring but left it at his old house when he sold it. That and a 64 Mercedes. Women will make you do dumb things.



Lol, well I hope I don't have to say that any time soon. The wife and I just hit 2 years and I think I'm the culprit of all the dumb things.


----------



## Ecam

ME87 said:


> The wife and I just hit 2 years and I think I'm the culprit of all the dumb things.



Trust me, you're on your way to many more years...

....took me a long time to figure that out.


----------



## ME87

Model T Water Pump







Another project I did this evening. Gotta have a way to hold your keys


----------



## ME87

double post


----------



## Chris

I need a laser cutter.


----------



## ME87

Lol. Yeah it is a nice tool to be able to use


----------



## havasu

I see a great business opportunity making those laser cut key holders. I see Jeep, Mustang, Harley, GTO, Corvette, not to mention laser cut names, words, sculptures of trees, etc. The sky is the limit!


----------



## ME87

Haven't gotten a lot done today, was out until 2 last night rescuing a jeep. C-clip Dana 35's FTW! 






But got it off the trail before it could be vandalized.

Got one of these cleaned up and bent. Need to work on my forming jig and throw some paint on them, but I think it'll do.


----------



## Chris

You gonna start marketing those?


----------



## ME87

I dunno, maybe at a local arts and crafts swap meet we have around here. Some of these files I've drawn and others I've see elsewhere and re-created so I wouldn't want to infringe on anyone's design's so I'd need to create some more original designs so I have a variety to sell online I guess. 

Drew up my model T gas tank and mount tonight






Now just to fabricate it


----------



## oldognewtrick

ME, hows your garage floor holding up? Did you do it yourself or did you have someone do it?


----------



## ME87

The floor is holding up great. It doesn't do well with a grinding wheel and dragging my 150 Lb floor jack across the garage door threshold has beat up that edge a little bit so I'm careful to carry across that now. There is only one stain and that was probably my fault as well, I lit a cardboard box on fire one night while welding and just stomped it out and left it for a few days. When I cleaned it up, the ash had stained the floor and I haven't been able to get that clean yet.

Edit: Yes I did it myself over the period of about 3 weeks. 1 week per bay basically. A lot of work, but it was completely worth it.


----------



## Ecam

^^^Those are the exact reasons I have never pulled the trigger on that floor.  I do so much welding/cutting and floor jack/jack stands that I think I would damage the floor in short order.  I love the look of them (even envy).


----------



## ME87

I'll take some pictures of my dad's floor. He's had his for about 5 years and we've put a beating on it and it still looks nice. If you want it to remain PERFECT over the years, it's not going to happen, but the marks I'm talking about on mine, are really only noticeable by me since I put them there. If he mops his floor and sweeps it, it looks 90% as good as new 5 years later with TONS of welding, heavy grease, paint over spray, plasma cutting, cutting with a torch, heavy grinding and general use. The only epoxy floors that I've seen that look bad after time are the ones that are exposed to chemicals every day in large quantity or if they had poor prep work done and they're pealing. I would say do one bay and see what you think.


----------



## ME87

Here are a few pictures of the floor in the area where I do the most work (Welding, grinding, greasy mechanic work on a 100 year old car)

Before Being mopped





One stain that I can't remove





After being mopped










Also made a few F*** it Buckets today for the random hardware and small pieces that were scattered in different cubbies in tool boxes and such






I have a metric one, one for the model T, One for everything, and one that's empty right now










Made them to fit under the work bench, which I still need to finish and install the doors on. You can see the buckets below the bench


----------



## Ecam

That is holding up better that what I thought.  I thought that epoxy (in the plastic family?) would melt and dent.  I may just have to look back into epoxies again.  Wonder if there are many grades/qualities?

Like the buckets.  Did you use a card board template to come up with a one piece design?


----------



## Chris

I used Quikrete brand epoxy on my floor and other then the extra abuse on mine (Dragging sharp metal that even took out concrete and painting without masking) and it has held up great. I really like epoxied floors.


----------



## ME87

Ecam said:


> That is holding up better that what I thought.  I thought that epoxy (in the plastic family?) would melt and dent.  I may just have to look back into epoxies again.  Wonder if there are many grades/qualities?
> 
> Like the buckets.  Did you use a card board template to come up with a one piece design?



Yeah, it doesn't melt or dent. If it comes up, it's usually taking the top layer of concrete with it. There have been many studies from all the epoxy people showing the peel up strength being greater than the concrete and for the most part I believe it's true. I do also believe that the difference is all in the prep. work. Bad prep, bad performance. That being said, my dad did have one half of his garage done in trade work by a professional company and it is holding up about the same as the DIY stuff. 

I did not opt for the optional but very expensive clear coat sealer on top. My neighbor did along with the optional silica additive to provide grip and it gets dirtier faster than mine and is harder to clean. If you want to do the clear coat you may want to go with the smaller chip size and leave out the silica additive, I think it would look nicer. 

As for the buckets, I drew them in Solidworks, generated the flat pattern from there, sent the patterns to the laser to be cut and then bent them on a CNC brake. A bit overkill, but they do fit and I'm in to them for 10 min of design time, 10 min of fab time and 20 min of programming on a weekend out of some  16 Ga HR mild steel which is pretty cheap.


----------



## Ecam

ME87 said:


> As for the buckets, I drew them in Solidworks, generated the flat pattern from there, sent the patterns to the laser to be cut and then bent them on a CNC brake. A bit overkill, but they do fit and I'm in to them for 10 min of design time, 10 min of fab time and 20 min of programming on a weekend out of some  16 Ga HR mild steel which is pretty cheap.



Bet you gave up your rotory phone too!


----------



## ME87

Ecam said:


> Bet you gave up your rotory phone too!



Haha last time I had a rotary phone in my hand I was about 7 and it was broke and my mom said I could do as I wished with it, so I was swinging it around the yard by the 20 fit spiral cable. It's amazing no windows got broke. Kids are missing out these days, hard to swing a cordless phone at stuff.


----------



## ME87

Possibly a give a way?


----------



## havasu

Holy crap! That would be front and center on all the forums I'm involved with!


----------



## Chris

ME87 said:


> Possibly a give a way?



That would be sweet.:rockin:


----------



## Ecam

Wow!  Where do we send payments to?


----------



## ME87

Enter to win, or buy it now. $26.99 + S&H I accept PayPal

I'll start posting up some other designs as well. I can also do custom artwork by request for no additional cost depending on the design. 

*Give Away!!!*


----------



## havasu

I know several hundred folks on Glock Forum that would want these as well, just by changing the lettering to Glock.


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> I know several hundred folks on Glock Forum that would want these as well, just by changing the lettering to Glock.



Lol, until I get sued and Glock hands me my *** in legal fees


----------



## havasu

ME87 said:


> Lol, until I get sued and Glock hands me my *** in legal fees



Not if done as Glock Forum. This is a "same" family site and this is something we have the rights to. Here is our logo..... 

View attachment gf.jpg


View attachment GFLogo.jpg


----------



## ME87

Another late night at the shop. Made a little progress. Should have some samples for Monday, just need another hour or 2 with it to add the other 98%


----------



## oldognewtrick

Those are really nice.


----------



## havasu

Yep, looking good. Will it end up being one sheet, and include the word "forum" on it? ...just making sure since we only own the forum and not 'Glock'!


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> Yep, looking good. Will it end up being one sheet, and include the word "forum" on it? ...just making sure since we only own the forum and not 'Glock'!



Yes on both accounts. I gotta get the whole thing roughed out though before I can start making those detailed adjustments.


----------



## ME87

About half way there. Still a lot of details to address and a lot of metal is still floating in free space, but it's getting there. Thoughts?


----------



## ME87

On another note. The transmission is now on the motor. It's going in the pan in the next few days. Won't be long and it'll be in the chassis. Headed to the dunes next week so it might be about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## havasu

ME87 said:


> About half way there. Still a lot of details to address and a lot of metal is still floating in free space, but it's getting there. Thoughts?



Looks excellent. Did you get my PM's?


----------



## ME87

Scored these for dirt cheap on Craig's List. Had to be bored and re-drilled for the Polaris pattern. People are getting rid of Rhino parts dirt cheap it seems.


----------



## ME87

and 






Just have to straighten up a few lines, round a few corners and wait for final approval.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looking good.


----------



## ME87

Paddles on and whip wired


----------



## Chris

Thats a nice side x side. Wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## ME87

Lol, I've lived in my house for a year and half now and it's like the twilight zone. I think I've met 2 of my neighbors and they're the only ones who ever have their garage doors open. I do like the RZR. It's not a Sand car by any means, but it's much more utilitarian and practical on the trails around here when I don't want to fuel up the truck and go out.


----------



## Chris

None of my neighbors are garage people. It gets boring around here.


----------



## ME87

It's been a couple weeks since I'd made any upgrades to the garage. Time fora  new shelf. The wife said she'll help me paint it this weekend along with a few other things.


----------



## ME87

Put up the clock that my lovely wife go me to go along with the Fridge.


----------



## thomask

A great looking gift from Santa...
HO HO HO 

View attachment NovDec2012 206.jpg


----------



## ME87

I've contemplated buying a stop light, but I'm not sure what I'd do with it at this point. I don't know if the neighbors would appreciate it as a porch light! lol


----------



## havasu

My lake house neighbor has one and it was rigged to stay green when the alcohol was flowing and red when it was time for bed. Yellow meant hurry up because the booze was running out.


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> My lake house neighbor has one and it was rigged to stay green when the alcohol was flowing and red when it was time for bed. Yellow meant hurry up because the booze was running out.



Haha that's awesome. I've got a buddy who is really smart when it comes to PCB's and programming so I'm sure he could set something up like that. He helped me program my first mag. light and build a PCB for it, then I found out you can buy a per-programmed board for like $7 from China. It's a wonder the US is in the shape it's in. I try and support local business whenever possible and it's depressing when I find out someone over seas can offer the same service for a 1/3 the cost.


----------



## thomask

All the grandkids are getting the age for bikes and trikes.  I may need it for traffic control in our driveway. LOL


----------



## havasu

Am I the only old guy to remember "Engineer Bill's "red light/green light" milk drinking contest?


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> Am I the only old guy to remember "Engineer Bill's "red light/green light" milk drinking contest?



Well I'm going to say I have no idea what you're talking about lol.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gotta say... no, had to google it and I still don't recall.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Stulla


----------



## d.yaros

thomask said:


> A great looking gift from Santa...
> HO HO HO


I have one on the wall in my garage.  It has a pcb inside so that it cycles like a normal traffic light.  I like it.  It took some good/strong mounting as those suckers are heavy!


----------



## thomask

d.yaros said:


> I have one on the wall in my garage.  It has a pcb inside so that it cycles like a normal traffic light.  I like it.  It took some good/strong mounting as those suckers are heavy!



This one is mostly pvc. It was in a town in Georgia.  Got her at a swap/car meet and had to carry her out about a half mile to the car.  

My buddy got him one too.  His wife called me to say thank you, just what she had been wanting.


----------



## ME87

I might have to add a heat source to the garage. It's just too freakin cold to be out there right now.


----------



## Chris

I have the same problem. I want AC as well.


----------



## ME87

I'm on the north side of the house facing north so with a fan in the summer I really don't notice the heat too much, but in the winter facing north isn't quite the blessing it is in the summer. Good thing it only usually lasts about 2 weeks here, which is why I've never bothered to look at heaters, but I'm going stir crazy inside the house right now.


----------



## Chris

Never thought of where it faces, my house is L shaped and my house faces West and the garage faces South or so. The garage in the summer never gets sun in the door which is great and my back yard in the summer gets the morning sun and afternoon shade which I like.


----------



## MarkWood

ME87 I find myself looking at your garage pics atleast every other week I am trying to get mine as organized az yours but I'm afraid I have to small of a garage with to much in it to make it happen at this point. You have done a great job with it!


----------



## ME87

Thank you. I take that as quite a compliment. It's all about using the space you've got. The wife and I got lucky on finding a 1650 sq. ft. house with a 3 car garage, otherwise I'd be in a 2 car as well and would have had to make some sacrifices on some of the larger tools (Sand blaster, Parts washer, giant band saw) Some of the things I've done to free up space are use the areas that have tons of space (Upper corners of the garage, walls, ceiling) and I have tried to stay away from buying too many pre-made cabinets and fixtures as they generally are nice looking, but take up too much space alone by themselves, that's one reason I built the full length shelf alone the entire front of the garage by the ceiling. I can store a ton of stuff up there, but the shelf itself doesn't take up much room so it doesn't appear to make the room smaller. I've also put the air compressor out back and all of my air lines on the walls and ceiling. I'm kinda amazed that I can still get 3 cars in there with the RZR if I so desire and still have a bit of room to work on one bench if I need to.


----------



## MarkWood

I have been putting up shelves which helps. I am going to end up with every square inch of walls covered in shelving.


----------



## Chris

Hey Allen, we have the same size house with the same size garage. That is all.


----------



## ME87

We shopped for the smallest house with the largest garage we could find in our price range


----------



## Chris

I did about the same, I wanted it affordable to heat and cool.


----------



## MarkWood

i bought at the wrong time now with the houseing market the way it is i can get 5+ acres with a bigger house and a bigger shop for less $$ if i could sell mine for enough topay it off.


----------



## ME87

Picked up another piece of swag for the garage today. Buddy of mine had no use for it. Not like I need another key holder, but it's a nice piece none the less.


----------



## Chris

Awesome!

..........


----------



## MarkWood

I like it!


----------



## ME87

Finally got around to painting the doors and installing the handles on the work bench. Also decided to put a metal top on both sides. I consider it done now. 






Handles came out good.


----------



## MarkWood

Looks great but I seem to remember you allowed for the top on the right side so material would sit level on the saw but not for the left since you were not putting a metal top on that side. Did you remember to check it? I could be wrong in saying this I have not checked back to see.


----------



## MarkWood

ME87 said:


> Got the metal top on this side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to leave the other side wood as there are times when I'd like to work on a wood surface as opposed to metal. When I built the table I accounted for the thickness of this material so the chop sits level with both surfaces now, where as the right hand side was 1/8" low before.



yup here ya go buddy. did you allow for the metal top on the left side. not being critical just trying to help.


----------



## ME87

Yeah, I've been thinking about a couple solutions. 1) just pull off the left hand top when I need an accurate chop saw or 2) replace the top on the right with 1/4" plate and shim the saw up 1/8". Both are very easily doable. We'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## ME87

Sprayed some paint today. Spend most of yesterday dis-assembling my dad's gun and giving it a thorough cleaning. Pretty spotless except for the paint cup. Sprayed great this morning. 






Before Paint





After Paint









Headed to Utah this week for Easter Jeep Safari to do some wheeling in Moab. Hopefully I can get the axles back under the frame next weekend and I'll be able to drop the motor in during the following week.


----------



## ME87

I really didn't intend to start cutting a hole in my wall, sorta just happened.


----------



## thomask

ME87 said:


> I really didn't intend to start cutting a hole in my wall, sorta just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME87
> 
> We are all dying to hear your explanation and do hope no one was injured in this event!. Did the saw go wild?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Usually we say pics or it didn't happen, now... whats the story.


----------



## ME87

Well I mean it was pretty much intentional in that sense, but I didn't get the itch to do it until 4 Pm on a Sunday afternoon. Not usually the time to start a major project lol. I really didn't expect drywall over press board at the time either.


----------



## MarkWood

Sooooooo what exactly are you doing!?!


----------



## ME87

Installing a door into the back yard.


----------



## ME87

Pissed off the neighbor but I do have power again and I got the door in place.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ME87 said:


> Pissed off the neighbor but I do have power again and I got the door in place.



Why would neighbor care?


----------



## ME87

I guess a sawzall at 9:30 at night wasn't quite the bed time lullaby he was hoping for.


----------



## MarkWood

I try to quit makin noise by 9:00 but it doesnt always happen that way!:rockin:


----------



## thomask

Hey guys,  I built my house after 5PM and on weekends.  When the slab went in I went to those houses close by and explained I was an owner builder and my time schedule.  My neighbors were all hard working folks and understood my situation. I did try to leave the loud stuff to the weekends when at all possible.  This house was built before all these air nailers the old fashioned way.  Although I did use my chop saw and skill saw much to my dad's chagrin. He had built houses way back in the 30s with just a hand saw and hammer.

I do feel being proactive right up front and telling them if it ever bothered them to please just come see me and I would have a good excuse to knock off early.  Even down in the south it can be cold, damp, and dark in January and February trying to dry in the house.  Some nights I wished they would complain but never heard from any of them. I have also always tried to help these good folks when I could on their projects when asked.  They were kind enough to keep an eye on my lumber and supplies. In fact, two of my closest three neighbors are original to my building in 1986-87.

It is a shame the forums were not around back then as this build would have made a good thread for sure.


----------



## Chris

I usually quit making noise at dark. My problem is I am a morning person so sometimes I get the urge to work on something at 6am on a Saturday. My neighbors probably hate me.


----------



## MarkWood

Same here chris. I like to get started early and I do all my welding and cabinet work at home in the garage so I try not to use grinders and miter saws till 8 a.m. but again it doesnt always work out that way.


----------



## thomask

I think we all agree to be good neighbors.  Sometimes our enthusiasm for a project over powers our sense of time. 

No harm no foul as they say!


----------



## ME87

Yeah, he's normally a pretty cool dude. This is the first time I've really done any work late though. I've ignored his motion light that comes on with any wind during the night for the last 2 years so I may have to ask him to fix that now however. Shines right in the bedroom window.


----------



## ME87

I'm definitely not the most organized worker 







Finished up the wiring for the exterior light tonight. Hopefully tomorrow I can button up the inside and get ready for paint.


----------



## ME87

Pretty much done on the inside. Need to finish up the painting detail and re-do the stripe but other than that, I can get back to work on things that matter, like my cars.


----------



## thomask

Made a great Exit in case of emergency there ME87.


----------



## mustanggarage

ME87 said:


> I'm definitely not the most organized worker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up the wiring for the exterior light tonight. Hopefully tomorrow I can button up the inside and get ready for paint.



it looks perfectly organized to me.  where is that tool I need?  on the floor of course.  easy right?


----------



## ME87

All done!


----------



## MarkWood

Thats about how I work, then clean up and organize later......


----------



## Chris

I do that but forget to clean up and organize.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I do that but forget to clean up and organize.



Yep, people with super organized garages never have the fun of sifting through stuff they didn't know they had to find things they didn't really need.


----------



## ME87

Had a busy weekend. 

Painted the RZR cage







Assembled the T Steering Wheel after doing some restoration work on the soybean paste composite wheel





Bolted a few more parts on the frame in order to see how to start modifying the firewall and the steering column in order to drop the wheel height and shorten the column. 





and everything tucked back in its place


----------



## Chris

What have you been up to?


----------



## ME87

Been busy at the shop all day and then in the garage all night. The T is coming together. Motor is in, gear box is stabbed, distributor is in. I'm hoping to fire it in about 2 weeks or less. I'll post some pictures tonight.


----------



## ME87

Picked up a bunch of parts from the farm. 





Dropped in the motor





Made a jig to straighten a few exhaust manifolds. 





Mocking up a firewall





Installed the distributor and fan bracket while mocking up the exhaust manifold and figuring out the intake





Stabbed the gear box last night


----------



## Chris

Looking good!


----------



## ME87

and it runs

















Click the video below to make it play


----------



## Chris

Thats freakin awesome!


----------



## havasu

How can something so simple in design actually run?


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> How can something so simple in design actually run?



Because it is not in CA.


----------



## ME87

Runs pretty good. Been on a few short around the block test drives. 





First trip to one of our Model T club car shows.


----------



## havasu

I would love to take a spin or two in that.


----------



## ME87

Next time you're in Tucson let me know.


----------



## havasu

Nice.......!


----------



## Chris

One of my employees just moved here from Tucson....


----------



## ME87

Aww he missed the best time of year. It's only 106 out


----------



## mustanggarage

yeah but its a dry heat.... like an oven


----------



## Chris

Heat is heat no matter how you spread it. I hate it all. I want to move to antarctica.


----------



## ME87

Update: 

IT'S STILL TOO DAMN HOT TO GO OUTSIDE! 

That is all. Check back in September lol.


----------



## Chris

ME87 said:


> Update:
> 
> IT'S STILL TOO DAMN HOT TO GO OUTSIDE!
> 
> That is all. Check back in September lol.



I agree, screw this weather I am moving to Montana.


----------



## havasu

So, I guess it is hot back in Cali, huh Chris?


----------



## Chris

Not horrible high 90's but it has been humid, you missed one hell of a thunder storm and downpour for about 20 minutes. So more rain than we have had in a year.


----------



## ME87

Finally decided to have the house tiled. They should be finishing up today hopefully. Been a dusty mess for the last week and everything is stuffed into 2 bedrooms.


----------



## oldognewtrick

ME87 said:


> Update:
> 
> IT'S STILL TOO DAMN HOT TO GO OUTSIDE!
> 
> That is all. Check back in September lol.



OK, it's September...garage update time...


----------



## ME87

oldognewtrick said:


> OK, it's September...garage update time...



Haha it's Tucson.  Still pretty damn hot.


----------



## Chris

One of my employees just moved from Tucson back in January, he doesn't know which place he likes more.


----------



## ME87

I love it here, just a bit warm at times. 

Tile got finished up last night and the hole I had to put int he wall to do the plumbing for the utility sink is now gone. 

Just have to do a final wet mop and clean some grout off the walls.


----------



## havasu

Nice job Allen. What type of wet saw do you have?


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> Nice job Allen. What type of wet saw do you have?



Did not do the tile myself. I think I could have done it, but it would have taken me 6 months. Finally broke down and paid someone to do it. Not sure what type of saw he used.


----------



## Chris

Good looking job there.


----------



## ME87

anyone have any experience with bathroom re-models? That's next. I know what I want to do, just not quite sure how to accomplish it. Usually I just take a hammer and start knocking things down until I feel like I've gone far enough. I'll post up some pictures later.


----------



## Chris

They are pretty easy to remodel, if you have any plumbing question come over to Plumbingforums.com most of us mods are there too.


----------



## havasu

Yep, plumbingforums.com is your best bet. if you decide not, I've remodeled 6-7 of them and I know Chris has as well.


----------



## ME87

I basically want to rip out the counter that is there and install his and her sinks on different counters with some custom cabinets and then I want to take out the tub and shower insert and install a giant shower.


----------



## havasu

It's doable, no doubt. The only thing I have never done myself is to install new venting and drains for the sinks.


----------



## Chris

Draw up what you want versus what you have and we willbe able to tell you exactly what you need to do.


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> It's doable, no doubt. The only thing I have never done myself is to install new venting and drains for the sinks.



The good part about that is the plumbing already exists for the 2 sinks in exactly the same places I want them so that's pretty straight forward. I meant to take a few pictures this morning before work, but I did not remember.


----------



## havasu

Are the drains both vented, or do you have one single vent for both sinks?


----------



## ME87

They run into the walls at separate places so I'm not sure what they did back behind the drywall, but being a 5 year old home I guesses they built them to code with 2 vents?


----------



## havasu

I would hope so. A quick peak in the attic or looking for exposed vents on the roof would solve many unanswered questions.


----------



## ME87

So here is the master bath which I currently hate. 

Dual sink countertop, but being a base model home they only installed 1 sink even though the plumbing is already there for both. 





Door off the back left corner to the toilet





Dividing wall between the shower insert and the tub





Shower insert and window





My thoughts are to remove the dividing wall and pull out the tub and shower insert and make a giant shower with a closet for towels and linens for the master bedroom and things. For the other side, I want to remove the long counter and install 2 individual counters and sinks with a cabinet or something in the middle for more general toiletries for the master bath. Thoughts?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Do you have another bathroom in the house with a tub in it?


----------



## Chris

It's amazing how cheap builders can be to save that hundred bucks when building. Especially if they plumbed it for two unless it was requested for only one.


----------



## ME87

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you have another bathroom in the house with a tub in it?



Yes, there is another full bathroom with a shower/tub combination.


----------



## ME87

No progress on the bathroom yet, however my wife did paint my office. She's awesome. 





Next immediate projects are to put the head back on the T and to dig a hole in the back yard for a new tree. Going to be a 24" box Desert Museum Palo Verde to match my other one.


----------



## ME87

Got the 2nd tree planted last weekend. 





and got the T running again. 

Had to modify the exhaust manifold so that I could put the intake in exactly the stock location so that the newly acquired Stromberg carb. would fit. I'll likely build a new intake and exhaust some day, but for now I just want to get the car running and driveable so I can get a few miles under its belt. 













Also put a different head on as I was having head gasket issues with the other one I was running. 





After a hew hot laps this afternoon


----------



## ME87

Brakes!!! Well 2 anyway, but that's a step up for a model T from 1.


----------



## ME87

Well I took the car on it's first actual road trip today. Went 20 miles at speeds between 35 mph and 45 and I'm still here to tell about it. A complete success. Nothing happened that I didn't plan on happening! 





Also, given that the car is a complete re-build of it's former self, but by me this time, I've re-badged the car 121x as a sequel to my dad's original number for it 121. The same car, but now with 1 more story to tell.


----------



## Chris

That's awesome. My dad had a 27 his new wife made him give up on. Wish I were older when that happened and I could have saved it.


----------



## havasu

I'd be driving the crap out of that car. Nice!


----------



## Chris

Until you get into a minor fender bender and die.


----------



## havasu

It's about the same protection as a motorcycle provides.


----------



## ME87

About the same protection, but much harder to drive IMO. No clutch, no synchros, no foot throttle, no vacuum advance, no windshield.


----------



## havasu

I never realized they had no foot throttles Allen. Can you take a pic and explain how you throttle and shift it with no synchros?


----------



## Chris

I would assume very carefully, I'd wheel it.


----------



## ME87

O.k. Here is whole setup




We have 3 pedals on the floor, timing and throttle on the column, a shifter for the aux gear box with low gear, direct drive, and hi gear, a lever on the left for the parking/emergency brake and to hold it in "neutral" for starting on cars that didn't have a gear box with a true neutral. 

The three Pedals




Pedal on the left is Hi/low. All the way in is low gear, all the way out is hi gear. Somewhere in the middle is "neutral". When you pull the lever on the left it moves the pedal on the left as well so it keeps the car in neutral while you get out and crank the car by hand. Often times in cold weather the "neutral" didn't work so well and cars would creep forward.

The middle pedal is reverse. You hold the pedal on the left in the "neutral" position and step on the pedal in the middle and the car should go backwards. 

The pedal on the right is the brake. An original T (Mine has hydraulic brakes and you can see the pushrod going through the firewall to the master cylinder )just had a band that went around the transmission basically and stopped everything from spinning. So you step on the left pedal and hold it in "neutral" and then step on the brake to stop.

Timing and throttle on the column




Timing on the left, throttle on the right

Highly sought after, aux. gear box (3 speed)




Shifting is all done with throttle control. You have to match the engine speed with the drivetrin speed and find a gear, not the easiest of tasks considering you have to shift with the right hand and control the throttle with the right hand. Often times cars with a gear box like this will run a 4th pedal for the throttle in addition to the throttle on the column. This makes getting everything lined up for shifting a bit easier. 

Any questions? lol, not quite the easiest of cars to driving in modern traffic.


----------



## havasu

I never thought they were that complicated. No wonder I usually only see them parked as Garage Queens!


----------



## Chris

Almost seems easier to walk?


----------



## ME87

Chris said:


> Almost seems easier to walk?



If you have a car that you have to hand crank and it won't fire on the first couple pulls, then it may be. I have a starter for back up at least.


----------



## ME87

It's been a while since any updates. Been doing some work on the car, but not so much on the garage. I did kill another hand me down air compressor so I did step up to a bigger one and moved it back in the garage to keep it out of the elements until I can get a shed built. 

The wooden firewall is no more

















I'll be starting on the sub frame and floor plan this week so that I have a true floor and somewhere to start building the cowling off of. 

Also took delivery on the latest revision of the fuel tank. I wish I could say I did the fab work on this one, but I didn't. I did the design and rough coutting, but he did the assembly and welding.


----------



## Chris

Looking great!


----------



## havasu

Some really clean welding on the gas tank.


----------



## mustanggarage

i have a friend with a model T  that is in driveable condition.  it is even licensed.  He took me for a ride in it last summer.  I was pretty amazed at how complicated it was, but he drove like any other car.  it was fun.  He drove me down to the hospital and dropped me off in the E.R. driveway.  we got a lot of strange looks as we went by.


----------



## ME87

Made a few upgrades to a recent purchase today. Does a great job, especially for the price.


----------



## ME87

First panel that I made with the bead roller





All of the floor panels fitted and secured with 1/4 turn fasteners




Start of the mock up for the body




Drill press I picked up for $95 that needs some TLC but the spindle runs true so nothing major




Bottles to go with the Torch




and a late Christmas present from the wife and my parents. Shopped around quite a bit for a used setup, but couldn't find anything that didn't need re-built or that hadn't been abused. This new Victor torch should last me a life time


----------



## mustanggarage

that floor is looking great.  love the bead roller.  I have not really had a use for one yet but it is such a cool tool I would love to have one.  and a sheet metal brake, and plasma cutter, and a..... oh well that is why I go to work every day so someday I can buy all these cool tools lol.  seriously though that looks great.


----------



## ME87

A bit more progress today. Might be able to make another short drive tomorrow. Have about 3 hours of work to make it road worthy again.


----------



## ME87

Well I've decided to sell the WRX. Already bought a big boy truck to replace it.


----------



## Chris

Congrats, you will love that truck, I know I do. Is that the SLT or the laramie? 05 or 06? Wheels look like an 05 and the 06 Laramie has a different bumper. 

You will probably want to jump on some traction bars, these things get horrible wheel hop.

Here is mine after the leveling kit, don't mind the mess. 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## ME87

It's a late '04 so it has the higher output motor. It's a Laramie Sport. Already has a leveling kit on it, if it needs traction bars they'll be coming from http://www.pmfsuspension.com/ Truck is bone stock as far as the drivetrain, which was my biggest concern. If it's going to get worked over, I want to be the one to do it.


----------



## Chris

Take it out to the dirt and gas it, that will tell you right away if you need them. I bought mine in the middle of hunting season and was disappointed on the washboard roads. Couldn't get traction to save my life and I wasn't screwing around, that was just trying to move.

I am the same way that if it is gonna get anything I want to be the one to do it. I've done Banks exhaust so far and my leveling kit with new shocks. Don't know how far I want ot go with this one, it already has more power than I need.

How many miles on yours?


----------



## ME87

111K miles and no leaks that I can tell.


----------



## Chris

I just hit 140.

Pickup up an 04 Today for another work truck but it's got the hemi and is a single cab.


----------



## ME87

Made it all the way to work in the T yesterday. 





I left at Daylight to avoid traffic, sure was cold, but no issues and the car ran great.


----------



## Chris

We need a picture on the freeway doing 70 mph?


----------



## ME87

Chris said:


> We need a picture on the freeway doing 70 mph?



The engine and gear box would probably do that, but the tires would fall off and I'd **** my pants long before that.


----------



## Chris

Would be interesting to see.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Somebody else who needs to give us an update. How's the T coming along?


----------



## ME87

I've been running around like a chicken with my head cut off between work and extra curricular activities. Took the car on it's first endurance run about 2 weeks ago. We had 22 cars and went 127 miles. Wickenburg to Prescott and back.


----------



## Chris

Thats awesome, anyone have any issues?


----------



## ME87

2 cars broke down the day before the race and 3 had issues the day of. My card did well. Came in 2nd to last because we ran way too fast. We averaged roughly 40 mph the whole trip and I drove slow on the last leg to try and gain some time.


----------



## ME87

No work on the garage recently, but I've been busy with the cars and jobs. Started a new job officially in October so it's kept me on my toes. 

Going to pick this up this weekend from Texas




Finished the rear 4 Link on the Tacoma












With the bed back on








From inside the bed


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bout time you showed up, Havasu was just putting his boots on and forming a rescue party. Well, he thought it was just a party...


----------



## havasu

About time you showed up in here!


----------



## Chris

That is a super awesome link setup, I love how you kept the bed. Most of the time everyone just fills the bed with tube.


----------



## ME87

Yep, it was 100%  my goal to make it as bolt on as possible just in case I wanted to change anything and to keep the bed as much as possible, which I pretty much accomplished. It rides like a dream as well.

Sad part is, it still all has to come back apart to be prepped and powder coated.


----------



## Chris

Is this going to be a kit to sell? I think it would do well if it is.


----------



## ME87

It could be but it would only fit a Tacoma Extra cab from this generation. The design is easily engouh changed to fit other models, but I'd need a truck for some time to do it. I have about a month of after work R&D into building this one. I also didn't do the costing so other than the coilovers, I'm not sure what it actually cost. Perks of the job, I guess.


----------



## ME87

Picked up a few new hobbies.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Did you get lost? We had the search party out twice looking for you, they always get sidetracked anywhere there's bright lights and sparkly things.


I really like the Porsche, congrats!...


----------



## ME87

No, didn't get lost. Just been too busy to sit at home on the computer. Not sure when the last time I even turned it on was. Picked up the 944 about 2 weeks ago. Runs good, needs some maintenance and clean up but that's about it. Hopefully a stepping stone into a 944 Turbo. I've covered over 700 miles this year on the bikes already over 1200 since last August. Good stress relief, and something to work on in all my "free" time.


----------



## havasu

Glad you found us again buddy. Are you still doing your metal key holders and stuff?


----------



## Chris

Nice. I like the car. I don't know how you find time for bike riding. Or how you do it in the heat?


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> Glad you found us again buddy. Are you still doing your metal key holders and stuff?



Yeah, I think the last time I posted here I was still at the other shop. I have the same tools available to me still, just at a different shop.


----------



## ME87

Chris said:


> Nice. I like the car. I don't know how you find time for bike riding. Or how you do it in the heat?



Gotta wake up early. I think last summer we'd get up about 4 A.M. and try and be off the trail by 7 or 8 at the latest.


----------



## Chris

I get up at 4am for work. I ain't getting up any earlier.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What ever happened to the model T?


----------



## ME87

oldognewtrick said:


> What ever happened to the model T?



Which one? I've still been driving the chit out of the speedster. Had our most recent race about 3 weeks ago in my home town.




I'm making slow progress on the touring. I've got just about enough stuff powder coated and painted that I'm going to be able to start going back together with it here pretty soon.


----------



## ME87

Also gave the Toyota some love last year. Went into the top end of the motor and checked everything out. Did some paint work with some custom engraving on the valve covers





and that stock intake just wasn't doing its part any more so I added a little blower to it......


----------



## ME87

Also got to visit a pretty nice garage last weekend. He's the president of our local T club. He's got about 40 T's and 91 cars total. Sorry about the rotation. Photobucket is being dumb. 





One of his fire trucks. He has a few





The Porsche with black wheels just so I could see what it looked like. I'll probably powder coat the 15" phone dials that are on it black. 




Got to go to the Long Beach Grand Prix a couple weeks ago and watch the race from the 15th floor of a hi rise condo over looking the race. First drift race I've seen in person as well. 

















Also, it was pretty cool being that this was the first time I've been back to Long Beach since I left in '97. The Grand Prix was the first car race I ever went to as a kid with my dad when I was about 5. That would have been around '93. Really enjoyed the entire weekend away and came home with car.


----------



## ME87

Got the primary bike back together. I was "shredding the gnar" too hard a couple weeks ago and ruined a rear wheel. 

A picture of yesterday's ride.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like a really nice place for rattlesnakes.


----------



## ME87

Yeah, we usually see about 1 per ride in the summer if we're on the trails in the morning. We ride a local bike path at night and it's not un-usual to see 3-4 laying on the path. 

This is where we ended up this weekend. 











Also did a short ride on Sunday with the wife (her first MTB ride)
We didn't break any speed records but the view was better than normal


----------



## ME87

Took a little vacation, garage too hot.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sweet, I always wanted to visit Alaska.


----------



## ME87

Yeah, it's been on my bucket list and a deal came up so we jumped on it. Only have about 10 states to cover and I'll have visited all 50.


----------

